# News on Shingles Vaccine  from Medicare



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Just got an email from Medicare, and of note is this, 

" Also, starting in 2023, people with Medicare Part D drug coverage will pay nothing out-of-pocket for even more vaccines, including the shingles vaccine, that are recommended by the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP)."

Will have to see what the specifics are on the "recommended by the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP)."

Anyone else received this bit of news from Medicare?


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2022)

Nope, didn't get that memo, but I'm glad to hear that the shingles vaccine will be covered in 2023.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

I also noticed they didn't mention how people with Advantage plans would be covered or not on this.  I currently have Part D, husband has Advantage and had Shingles once already.


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 7, 2022)

This is great news.  I had the first shingles vaccine probably 11 or 12 years ago, but they are saying even if you had that you need the new one.


----------



## Della (Oct 8, 2022)

I had the old shingles shot, too, but just started part one of the new better one last month.  I'll get part two of it next week.  

 Be sure and get these shots, they hurt a little bit, but my brother just finished a two month stint of actual shingles and it was horrifically painful.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 8, 2022)

I had both Shingles shots (the two parted) beginning of this year. Out of all or any
vaccines I have had and including covid jabs, the Shingles was hardest for me with
side effects. Very glad I had them though because having Shingles is so painful,
I know quite a few in my life over the years who suffered with it.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2022)

I highly recommend you all get the shot or you could end up with what I have in my hip where the shingles were. Constant numbness and pain. I’ll let the picture describe it.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 8, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> Just got an email from Medicare, and of note is this,
> 
> " Also, starting in 2023, people with Medicare Part D drug coverage will pay nothing out-of-pocket for even more vaccines, including the shingles vaccine, that are recommended by the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP)."
> 
> ...


This is the first I've heard about this......good to hear.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 8, 2022)

I got both the old (Zostavax) and the new (Shingrix). Hopefully, I'm protected.

Haven't seen any letters or memos.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 8, 2022)

I've had both the old one and the newer one. Neither one cost anything with Kaiser-Permanente.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

I hope it will be the case, because it's one of the more expensive ones, that plenty of people cannot get, due to the price.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 9, 2022)

Free in Ontario for all residents of the Province.    Link. Get the free shingles vaccine | ontario.ca    Isn't that socialized medicine horrible ? JimB.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 9, 2022)

Please get the shots. Unless you've experienced it first hand you have no idea what you are dealing with. IF then you get a rash/outbreak, drop everything and immediately go to an urgent care clinic and get on antivirals faster than the speed of light. You can thank me later...OR  procrastinate, wait 2 or 3 days after it first appears, rub calamine lotion on it, and experience pure Hell for the next 3 weeks. Your choice.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 9, 2022)

I am getting my shingles and flu shots on Wednesday of this week.  I refused this last COVID booster, as the previous ones made me so sick.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2022)

I didn't get that notification either. I remember when the shingles vaccine which was being touted was covered by my insurance (Aetna), then it wasn't anymore. I'll wait and see what my Aetna member's handbook says. Still not sure I want to get that vaccine.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva 
I don't know if it's a factor in your coverage or your decision,
but it is the newer version, that has been out for a while now,

that is _not a live vaccine, (as the previous one was live)_
so this one (Shingrix) is safer,
and in addition, more effective,
that will be covered by more programs, starting in January.

I did not receive any notice, but have seen news reports regarding the change.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> I don't know if it's a factor in your coverage or your decision,
> but it is the newer version, that has been out for a while now,
> 
> ...


Thank you Kaila. From what I've heard from people who have had shingles, I know it's no joke! My niece got it when she was probably in her late 40's early 50's and she couldn't work for months. A couple of online friends had it and talked about how painful it is. Despite that, I believe I decided not to get it when it was covered because I wasn't impressed with the efficacy and decided that ramping up my immune system might work just as well. Also I didn't know if any pork byproducts were in it and at the time, no one seemed to know the answer. I had seen something about Shingrix before and I just might reconsider getting the shingles vaccine.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 9, 2022)

Got my shingles and flu shots a couple weeks ago, $0.   Will schedule the latest Covid booster to coincide with part 2 of the shingles vaccine.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you Kaila. From what I've heard from people who have had shingles, I know it's no joke! My niece got it when she was probably in her late 40's early 50's and she couldn't work for months. A couple of online friends had it and talked about how painful it is. Despite that, I believe I decided not to get it when it was covered because I wasn't impressed with the efficacy and decided that ramping up my immune system might work just as well. Also I didn't know if any pork byproducts were in it and at the time, no one seemed to know the answer. I had seen something about Shingrix before and I just might reconsider getting the shingles vaccine.


No, it isn't funny.  I had a mild case a few years ago, and it was awful.  I couldn't get the injection before as it was live vaccine, but now I am able to have it.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 9, 2022)

I received my two this year. I am on Medicare and had no co-pay.


----------

